# My first piece of modern music.



## Ian Moore

This is my first piece of modern music written as a student at Goldsmiths College. Can you spot the influences?


----------



## Torkelburger

I would say Varese


----------



## Ian Moore

That is the major influence but there are others...


----------



## violadude

Early Stravinsky?


----------



## Ian Moore

Maybe...now it's going to get harder.


----------



## Mahlerian

All of the grace notes and frills on the opening flute/oboe line remind me of the opening of Turangalila 1 from Messiaen's Turangalila...but somehow I doubt that's what you were going for. Maybe Le marteau?

Also, this is even less likely, but the wind chamber orchestration reminds me of Takemitsu's Waves for clarinet, horn, trombones, and bass drum.


----------



## Ian Moore

All great suggestions but you have to think earlier than those composers.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Hmmm .... Perotin?


----------



## Ian Moore

A bit too early. They all died in the twentieth century...


----------



## Mahlerian

Debussy's my other guess. The sequence of events seems akin to Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun.


----------



## Ian Moore

Got it! And the specific piece of music as well.


----------



## Musicforawhile

Ravel by any chance?


----------



## millionrainbows

Marius Constant? BTW, that is some nice stuff. Played by real people!


----------



## tdc

The OP already confirmed in post #11 that Mahlerian's guess in post #10 is correct.


----------



## Ian Moore

An unconscious Ravel reference...I don't know...what do you mean?


----------



## differencetone

It's a beautiful work of art. What are you doing these days?


----------



## Ian Moore

Thank you very much. My favourite piece is Adieu.


----------



## differencetone

That is quite beautiful. It looks difficult to read. Do you listen to Q2 Music?


----------



## Ian Moore

differencetone said:


> Do you listen to Q2 Music?


Pardon my ignorance what is Q2 Music?


----------



## Nope

Man, Mahlerian is absolutely spot on


----------

